# La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Double Ligero DL-600 Cigar Review - Full Flavored Stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I love this cigar. Strong pepper taste for the 1st 1/3 and then it turns into more of a leathery taste with a touch of sweetness. The last 1/3 is...

Read the full review here: La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Double Ligero DL-600 Cigar Review - Full Flavored Stick


----------



## Toulouse (Apr 22, 2009)

These are really good. I like everything La Flor Dominicana has out there.


----------

